# Apparently only a handful of people turned up to Tony's meet and greet



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

4:30pm on a Thursday? There's your problem. Who the fuck is free then?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

A cardboard version of MJF or Moxley would have gotten more people there


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dickhead1990 said:


> 4:30pm on a Thursday? There's your problem. Who the fuck is free then?




The same people who are able to watch all the BTEs (Before it got suspended) and wrestling matches from like 6 different companies in order to know who everyone is that AEW randomly brings in.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The same people who are able to watch all the BTEs (Before it got suspended) and wrestling matches from like 6 different companies in order to know who everyone is that AEW randomly brings in.


They can watch all of those after work though. BTE is only 20 mins usually.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

I would have went if it was local/ bunch of noobs .


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

I even considered driving up for the afternoon but decided eh didnt want to deal w any crowds and get back too late lol


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Just wow.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmaoooo


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

I like how he puts "free"

Must make him feel special, like anyone would actually pay money to meet and greet the promoter who happens to be the son of a billionaire....

The fact that is was free and no one showed up is actually quite humiliating


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That’s pretty damn sad.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan thinks he's some sort of star. He's not McMahon or even Bischoff, not even close. He's not even Russo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That top photo was on Reddit and removed by one of their mods.

Those are probably pictures from way before it started and not sure I can believe a random text.

I get it’s just TK, but, I’m sure there was more than like 5 people.

If it is actually confirmed a handful of people showed up, then I’ll proceed to laugh.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

That's like the worst time possible to have it


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan thinks he's some sort of star. He's not McMahon or even Bischoff, not even close. He's not even Russo


Or even Dixie Carter.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice guy I'm sure, but a dork, and I guess add some arrogance in there too.

Wouldn't really have much of a desire to meet the guy.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well I'd love to go, but some of us are on the other side of the world lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The same people who are able to watch all the BTEs (Before it got suspended) and wrestling matches from like 6 different companies in order to know who everyone is that AEW randomly brings in.





Ohhhhh fuck that's some emotional damage.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Pay money to see a wrestling mark? There's plenty of them on here.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> Pay money to see a wrestling mark? There's plenty of them on here.


It’s free….. reading is hard I know


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

dsnotgood said:


> It’s free….. reading is hard I know


Technically not free as you needed a rampage ticket.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Eastwood said:


> That top photo was on Reddit and removed by one of their mods.
> 
> Those are probably pictures from way before it started and not sure I can believe a random text.
> 
> ...


Reddit mods are massive roostersuckers.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel second hand embarrassment looking at this.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Virgil dreams of that kind of turnout


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> 4:30pm on a Thursday? There's your problem. Who the fuck is free then?


I am


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

Tony getting outdrawn by Virgil oof


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The same people who are able to watch all the BTEs (Before it got suspended) and wrestling matches from like 6 different companies in order to know who everyone is that AEW randomly brings in.


*It's a shame that those six people couldn't bring all their alt accounts to the meet and greet.*


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

A girl was there, so it wasn’t just fat neck beards 😀


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan thinks he's some sort of star. He's not McMahon or even Bischoff, not even close. He's not even Russo


Yeah, we’re all talking shit about him here. Fact is he’s bigger than every member on WF.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bagelalmond said:


> Yeah, we’re all talking shit about him here. Fact is he’s bigger than every member on WF.


Wow, what an accomplishment. Congrats to Tony Khan.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

dsnotgood said:


> It’s free….. reading is hard I know



You needed a ticket to rampage. So you did have to pay.




I'll let you edit that if you want. Then I'll edit mine, Mr. Reader.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

This man can't even book himself in a meet and greet.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What’s more humiliating is you all believing this as if it wasn’t before the meet and greet started.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> What’s more humiliating is you all believing this as if it wasn’t before the meet and greet started.



The text was at 405 pm and it started at 430. You think 200 people magically stormed in in the next 20 minutes? Lol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> *That top photo was on Reddit and removed by one of their mods.
> 
> Those are probably pictures from way before it started and not sure I can believe a random text.*
> 
> ...


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

The new Virgil


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Why didn’t he at least get a haircut before the meet and greet? You should look presentable in front of customers.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bagelalmond said:


> Why didn’t he at least get a haircut before the meet and greet? You should look presentable in front of customers.



Do coke dealers part time as barbers?


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Do coke dealers part time as barbers?


So you want him to get a hilarious haircut so people can make fun of him?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bagelalmond said:


> So you want him to get a hilarious haircut so people can make fun of him?












Uh...this looks fine to me?


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 136379
> 
> 
> Uh...this looks fine to me?


Lmfao… way better than what they were showing in the advertisement. He needs to learn social skills if he doesn’t realize importance of presentation.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583946394825814016
I see this forum is still falling for BS Twitter accounts. Never change.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583946394825814016
> I see this forum is still falling for BS Twitter accounts. Never change.


Why haven’t they uploaded the actual pictures yet??


----------



## Joshyinho (3 mo ago)

"Free meet and greet"

"AEW Rampage ticket required"

So it's not free then?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Nobody cares about that geek. Hell there was more people when Dixie Carter was doing stuff like that and she was pathetic as well. Wrestling owners are not cool for the fans to begin with. They don't watch the shows for them.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

oh wow...  

Tony Khan can only get five people, and not one person wants to pay for his meet and greet. No wonder the dude has no girlfriend.


----------



## Ddpyoga (4 mo ago)

NathanMayberry said:


> Reddit mods are massive roostersuckers.


To be fair at least the reddit forum have a bit of a laugh about things.


----------



## Ddpyoga (4 mo ago)

Bagelalmond said:


> Why didn’t he at least get a haircut before the meet and greet? You should look presentable in front of customers.


I don't watch AEW so not sticking up for Khan. But maybe he likes he's hair like that?Shock horror!


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I’d only go if I needed a job, Tony apparently can’t say no to anyone.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> I am


Lucky you! The rest of us are at work.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Who the hell wants to meet the booker of a wrestling promotion? Especially one that has done nothing on screen? Like Vince I get cause of the character, Hunter cause he was a wrestler. But you have to be the biggest mark on the planet to want to go out of your way to meet Tony Khan


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> It’s free….. reading is hard I know


It’s not free as it required a Rampage ticket. Reading is hard, I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unless I had my resume with me, I wouldnt want to go see him either. For what? Its not like hes telling anything juicy


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's impressive that anyone showed up, tbf. He's devoid of any personality, has no talent, and has lived off his dad his entire life and still got 5 people to turn up. He should be applauded not mocked.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh that must mean AeW iS deAd AnD BuRieD LmAOoOo


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Lucky you! The rest of us are at work.


Maybe you are, but not everyone.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> Maybe you are, but not everyone.


Most people work normal Monday to Friday jobs, so I'd be in the definite majority here. Who will be able to come? Deliveroo drivers? Retired people? Students? Unemployed? Part time workers? 

No one's taking the afternoon off to meet a wrestler, let alone Tony Khan. 

Not a great shout on a week day.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The fact that this is even being talked about is odd but as internet wrestling fans we gotta nitpick everything I guess. Of course someone out there is trying to do the whole "LOW TURNOUT!!!" nonsense. Come come on now...everyone should be smart enough to not fall for that by now after its been done with the attendance of actual shows and PPVs many times. I am sure that TK wasn't expecting a long line of people either at 4:30 on a weekday. It was just something extra if you had the free time and wanted to see him since he may have had the free time. No big deal. Lets make a big hooplah about this though.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You have a chance to talk to a billionaire you all think is a gullible manchild, and you don´t take advantage of the situation to exploit him. Weak.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> You have a chance to talk to a billionaire you all think is a gullible manchild, and you don´t take advantage of the situation to exploit him. Weak.




If I wanted to talk to a billionaire involved with AEW, I’d probably rather talk to his father. He’s a self-made billionaire. Tony is the guy who is the son of a self-made billionaire.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Most people work normal Monday to Friday jobs, so I'd be in the definite majority here. Who will be able to come? Deliveroo drivers? Retired people? Students? Unemployed? Part time workers?
> 
> No one's taking the afternoon off to meet a wrestler, let alone Tony Khan.
> 
> Not a great shout on a week day.


I too work from monday to friday (sometimes on saturdays). I still have time to do whatever I please at 4:30 pm.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Even if I was available that Thursday afternoon, I still wouldn't go meet TK. I would've given someone else priority over TK.

But if Roman Reigns was doing a convention meet and greet that day, I definitely would've been one of the many to use up an afternoon for him instead of wasting it on TK. Many people would've used up their afternoon to spend extra free time at a Roman Reigns meet and greet to see Roman, along with maybe Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso and Solo Sikoa.

Many hot chicks would rather be with Roman Reigns than a loser like TK.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

The actual video is even more lame, it's basically a small pack of 18-49yr old men


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Which Wrestling Forum posters are the five in the photo? Just so I can put names to faces.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> That top photo was on Reddit and removed by one of their mods


Not the first time i've heard those mods delete stuff that put aew or khan in a negative light while they leave up similar negative stuff about wwe


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Stellar said:


> The fact that this is even being talked about is odd but as internet wrestling fans we gotta nitpick everything I guess. Of course someone out there is trying to do the whole "LOW TURNOUT!!!" nonsense. Come come on now...everyone should be smart enough to not fall for that by now after its been done with the attendance of actual shows and PPVs many times. I am sure that TK wasn't expecting a long line of people either at 4:30 on a weekday. It was just something extra if you had the free time and wanted to see him since he may have had the free time. No big deal. Lets make a big hooplah about this though.


That is much more than a nitpick. The promoter of the second biggest wrestling promotion in the World had a meet up and nobody shows up. Nobody respects him. There are guys with channels on You Tube doing meet ups that gets 250 people.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> I too work from monday to friday (sometimes on saturdays). I still have time to do whatever I please at 4:30 pm.


Then you're a very lucky person!


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Then you're a very lucky person!


Not really. Most people don't even work to 4pm


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Superkick said:


> Not really. Most people don't even work to 4pm


and even if they didn't work to 4pm, virtually nobody will give TK the time of day at his meet and greet.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Bagelalmond said:


> Yeah, we’re all talking shit about him here. Fact is he’s bigger than every member on WF.


Lmao that is so funny!!!

What are you gonna say next?? he’s richer than all us? Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who the hell wants to meet the booker of a wrestling promotion? Especially one that has done nothing on screen? Like Vince I get cause of the character, Hunter cause he was a wrestler. But you have to be the biggest mark on the planet to want to go out of your way to meet Tony Khan


If it was Vince, people would have lined up overnight. 

Bischoff and Heyman during the primes if WCW and ECW would have people as well. 

Either way the mods not deleting this is exactly the reason I come here to talk about wrestling and unsubscribed and left r/squaredcircle. 

To anyone saying that these pictures are fake or taken before the event, instead of saying that, why are you not producing a picture that was taken during the event which shows otherwise? 

I’d love to see it. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

NathanMayberry said:


> If it was Vince, people would have lined up overnight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I listed Hunter and Vince. Tony's not done anything to warrant such adulation. Given his general buffoonery in interviews and darkness he is more likely to get swaths of antagonists who ask him hard questions


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Isn’t generational wealth the American way? The tax structure is tailored to the wealthy. Keeping that wealth is one of the nation’s pastimes. 

I am one of the last people to care about the wealthy. It still seems silly to hold that against an owner of a wrestling company. These companies were almost always families across generations. It’s just using random facts about someone against them. I am SHOCKED that there aren’t juvenile insults about TK’s glasses or haircut. That is how convoluted, personal and unrelated to how he runs the team. I’m sure much of it is simply projection. 

This “event” won’t affect how Dynamite and Rampage look this week. It won’t mean anything when Full Gear comes around. It doesn’t influence booking, planning and the quality of the matches or promos. The wrestlers won’t use it as an excuse to defend poor performances. For a fortyish man who rarely appears on camera or eat up screentime he really lives rent free inside their heads.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Which Wrestling Forum posters are the five in the photo? Just so I can put names to faces.


The ones that never criticize AEW are the ones who went lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who the hell wants to meet the booker of a wrestling promotion? Especially one that has done nothing on screen? Like Vince I get cause of the character, Hunter cause he was a wrestler. But you have to be the biggest mark on the planet to want to go out of your way to meet Tony Khan


To be fair I was at the TNA tapings over Wrestlemania 24 weekend and everyone was going up to Dixie saying hi and getting photos before the show. She was pretty much unknown then and hadn't appeared on TV at the time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not everyone wants to sniff line with Tony, we like remaining drug free Incase you didn’t get memo.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> Not really. Most people don't even work to 4pm


I'm not sure which circles you hang out in, but this is certainly bullshit lol. If this were true, why are the roads and public transport rammed between 5:30-7:30?


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Brandon Iron said:


> and even if they didn't work to 4pm, virtually nobody will give TK the time of day at his meet and greet.


Sure. I usually get off from work around 2:00 pm and damn sure couldn't care less to spend my spare time to meet Tony Khan. 330 million people live in the US and not EVERYONE works from 9 to 5. Do you have any idea how many people work from 06-02 or 07-03? People don't just care about Tony Khan and I don't blame them, but don't tell me that only 10 people showed up to Tony Khan's Meet & Greet because everyone works from 09am to 07pm like @Dickhead1990


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tony is a dweeb who gets publicly disrespected by his own employees, he should be paying people to talk to him, shit he probably would the cuck.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583946394825814016
> I see this forum is still falling for BS Twitter accounts. Never change.


LOL at TK thinking he needs 3-4 security people at a meet and greet where only five people show up.

Did he think Ace Steel was coming?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TK has become the new Virgil.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

sideon said:


> The actual video is even more lame, it's basically a small pack of 18-49yr old men


at the 1:02 mark, there is a line that goes out the door. They are mostly men, but wrestling fans nowadays are almost mostly older men (and it’s been that way for a while)

the pic in OP is just a photo of TK with staff and security. The YouTube comment for the video you posted says: “There were people waiting for hours, *but it was all outside* so as much a space as you wanted was available. They took us to a private part off of dailys place and had a real intimate few moments with him. “

this thread is simply misinformation


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

You gotta be next level sad to spend your hard earned free time seeing that nerd 😂


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> Sure. I usually get off from work around 2:00 pm and damn sure couldn't care less to spend my spare time to meet Tony Khan. 330 million people live in the US and not EVERYONE works from 9 to 5. Do you have any idea how many people work from 06-02 or 07-03? People don't just care about Tony Khan and I don't blame them, but don't tell me that only 10 people showed up to Tony Khan's Meet & Greet because everyone works from 09am to 07pm like @Dickhead1990


So because you and your mates work obscure hours, everyone else does too? Either way, half of that range still wouldn't be able to come either. People that work in offices etc (not in McDonald's or the like) work normal shifts. The question back to you then, do YOU know how many people work these shifts? 

Yes, this obviously is me saying that everyone would otherwise be visiting Tony Khan! You potatohead!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BabaYaga said:


> You gotta be next level sad to spend your hard earned free time seeing that nerd 😂


the meet and greet occurred before Rampage, so people didn’t have come just for TK. The people who attended the meet and greet were already gonna be at Daily’s for Rampage


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm not sure which circles you hang out in, but this is certainly bullshit lol. If this were true, why are the roads and public transport rammed between 5:30-7:30?





Dickhead1990 said:


> So because you and your mates work obscure hours, everyone else does too? Either way, half of that range still wouldn't be able to come either. People that work in offices etc (not in McDonald's or the like) work normal shifts. The question back to you then, do YOU know how many people work these shifts?
> 
> Yes, this obviously is me saying that everyone would otherwise be visiting Tony Khan! You potatohead!


I know tons of people who work from 6 to 2 or 7 to 3.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

redban said:


> at the 1:02 mark, there is a line that goes out the door. They are mostly men, but wrestling fans nowadays are almost mostly older men (and it’s been that way for a while)
> 
> the pic in OP is just a photo of TK with staff and security. The YouTube comment for the video you posted says: “There were people waiting for hours, *but it was all outside* so as much a space as you wanted was available. They took us to a private part off of dailys place and had a real intimate few moments with him. “
> 
> this thread is simply misinformation


There’s like eight people visible in that 1:02 ‘line’ — one of them looks like an employee (red shirt) who is working the door.

Surely someone would have taken pictures and posted them on social media by now if there were even a few dozen people there but there’s no trace of it to be found.

Just take the L with Tony. This was a PR disaster. Even a promotion as bad at PR as AEW would have posted some phone pics by now if they could show even, say, 50-100 people there.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> I know tons of people who work from 6 to 2 or 7 to 3.


You probably would. They would no doubt be your colleagues. It doesn't make it the majority though. If anything, people now work longer than 9-5.

If you want to try a little experiment, go for two drives across your town. Try once at 2pm and again at 5:30pm. Feed back on the difference. You cannot avoid traffic in most cities at 5-7pm Monday to Friday. But when I'm out visiting sites between 9-2:30pm, it's blissfully empty before the school run.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Saintpat said:


> There’s like eight people visible in that 1:02 ‘line’ — one of them looks like an employee (red shirt) who is working the door.
> 
> Surely someone would have taken pictures and posted them on social media by now if there were even a few dozen people there but there’s no trace of it to be found.
> 
> Just take the L with Tony. This was a PR disaster. Even a promotion as bad at PR as AEW would have posted some phone pics by now if they could show even, say, 50-100 people there.


the YouTube video uploader says in the comment section, “There were people waiting for hours,” so the waiting line obviously extended beyond what we see in the video

I am not aware of the standard practice of taking pictures of the lines at a meet and greet

at least you’re acknowledging that the OP is just a picture of TK with security and staff, not the people who showed up at the meet and greet


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So full of himself.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 136406
> 
> 
> So full of himself.


Apparently if that customer wanted a picture with him, he was more than willing to have a snapshot with him. That’s what it looks like in the photo.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

I would have thought half this forum section would have been lining up to suck him off tbh


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wouldn't go for a meet and greet in general, let alone with TK, but you're all a bunch of bad faith Karens on here. Be sure to throw your used tampons in the bin when you're done!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

One question...this says the event was Thursday, October 20th at 4:30. From what I saw, Rampage was live on Friday. Is that not correct? Did they tape it on Thursday?

If Rampage was Friday, who is going to go downtown to a stadium the day before a show at 4:30 where you will have to likely sit in traffic and pay for parking?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

4.09. This guy lined up excited AF to shit on it LMAO.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm sure his birthday parties were the same when he was a kid.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

the44boz said:


> I'm sure his birthday parties were the same when he was a kid.


I am sure the actors who played his friends were well compensated.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I think most only care to see the wrestlers not the guy who hires the wrestlers


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

redban said:


> the YouTube video uploader says in the comment section, “There were people waiting for hours,” so the waiting line obviously extended beyond what we see in the video
> 
> I am not aware of the standard practice of taking pictures of the lines at a meet and greet
> 
> at least you’re acknowledging that the OP is just a picture of TK with security and staff, not the people who showed up at the meet and greet


Are you aware that the thing almost everyone does at meet and greets is take pictures? Like they go there to get their picture taken with the person or people doing the meet and greets — that’s the entire purpose of having one. And then they load them to social media? Surely someone could link a dozen or more of those.

Someone can be one of five people in line and be waiting for hours if they showed up first. It doesn’t mean there were a lot of people there — it means they got there early.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> This man can't even book himself in a meet and greet.


Haha brilliant!! 😂😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> That top photo was on Reddit and removed by one of their mods.
> 
> Those are probably pictures from way before it started and not sure I can believe a random text.
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ok tony



Bagelalmond said:


> Yeah, we’re all talking shit about him here. Fact is he’s bigger than every member on WF.


My god please delete this lmao


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You probably would. They would no doubt be your colleagues. It doesn't make it the majority though. If anything, people now work longer than 9-5.
> 
> If you want to try a little experiment, go for two drives across your town. Try once at 2pm and again at 5:30pm. Feed back on the difference. You cannot avoid traffic in most cities at 5-7pm Monday to Friday. But when I'm out visiting sites between 9-2:30pm, it's blissfully empty before the school run.


They are not my colleaques. Also, traffic is not at it's worst around 5-7pm.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 136406
> 
> 
> So full of himself.


Is that DammitChrist


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Superkick said:


> They are not my colleaques. Also, traffic is not at it's worst around 5-7pm.


Hahaha, right! Whatever you say lol. I guess you'll need to phone in and tell all of the commuters that the rush hour traffic is imaginary then!

All because a bloke on Wrestlingforum doesn't like Tony Khan.

I'm sure they'll be happy to know that it's all fake.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like the type of que you’d see at your nearest McDonalds


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Is that DammitChrist


@DammitChrist between you and @Wolf Mark now.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

You can guarantee he’s never going to do another one of these again.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

ceeder said:


> You can guarantee he’s never going to do another one of these again.


I think he should do more. It’s more entertaining than every one of the WWE and AEW rosters being so boring on the mic or in the ring right now. At least there’s something to enjoy seeing or laugh about when people don’t show up for TK’s meet and greet.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> To be fair I was at the TNA tapings over Wrestlemania 24 weekend and everyone was going up to Dixie saying hi and getting photos before the show. She was pretty much unknown then and hadn't appeared on TV at the time


She's attractive that's why I think


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's attractive that's why I think


TK’s meet and greet being a joke and not having a lot of people show up could as well be his new gimmick. Lmao, he would be the perfect heel for everybody else. When he comes to the ring, he can start cussing at the audience for not showing up to his individual sessions. It would be more hilarious than Austin stunnering McMahon. Haha TK: Why don’t you people ever come to my greet and meets all the time? I need friends. You people disgust me and humiliate me sometimes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bagelalmond said:


> TK’s meet and greet being a joke and not having a lot of people show up could as well be his new gimmick. Lmao, he would be the perfect heel for everybody else. When he comes to the ring, he can start cussing at the audience for not showing up to his individual sessions. It would be more hilarious than Austin stunnering McMahon. Haha TK: Why don’t you people ever come to my greet and meets all the time? I need friends. You people disgust me and humiliate me sometimes.


Do you think that maybe the reason TK had few visitors was because he smelled bad?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bagelalmond said:


> TK’s meet and greet being a joke and not having a lot of people show up could as well be his new gimmick. Lmao, he would be the perfect heel for everybody else. When he comes to the ring, he can start cussing at the audience for not showing up to his individual sessions. It would be more hilarious than Austin stunnering McMahon. Haha TK: Why don’t you people ever come to my greet and meets all the time? I need friends. You people disgust me and humiliate me sometimes.


If Tony becomes an on screen character I'm done. I can deal with repetitive bucks matches, Bryan being the least credible main event guy they got, Miro and Wardlow and starks being screwed with, Orange Cassidy. Tony Khan is my break point


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully this will lower his ego.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Hahaha, right! Whatever you say lol. I guess you'll need to phone in and tell all of the commuters that the rush hour traffic is imaginary then!
> 
> All because a bloke on Wrestlingforum doesn't like Tony Khan.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be happy to know that it's all fake.


Using google, a fancy internet tool, I came across statistics that indicate a little over 60 percent of the U.S. workforce works shifts starting at 8 or 9 a.m. Which leaves a lot of people who work other hours.

Surely you’ve been out after 5 p.m. and found places open, with workers there? Ever been to a restaurant for dinner, a bar, a gas station or convenience store, ordered a pizza or food or used Uber or Lyft? Do you know any nurses or other people in the medical field who work night shifts in hospitals, teachers who start earlier and get off earlier, policemen or firemen, etc. Ever watched a lie sporting event (or wrestling show) at night or on a weekend? I could go on and on.

As there are nearly 160M people employed in the U.S., that means roughly 60M of them aren’t working the traditional 9-5 type job.

Yes, the majority of people work 9-5ish. No, everyone doesn’t. And I’m assuming you’re not a complete shut-in so you know this.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do it in the first place? Who does he think he is? Brock Lesnar?

Atleast if there were a few wrestlers around it would make sense to generate interest. Why would anyone want to go and meet an offscreen promoter.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Do you think that maybe the reason TK had few visitors was because he smelled bad?


I just find him to be funny because he thinks he’s a big star. But he’s booking his second-handed wrestling show very mediocre. TK is nothing more than a clown. He’s nothing like Bischoff or McMahon.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 136379
> 
> 
> Uh...this looks fine to me?


Yeah, he looks pretty good with his hair cut. The edgelords who insult his appearance here would spontaneously combust if he kicked his drug habit and started dressing like a CEO.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Using google, a fancy internet tool, I came across statistics that indicate a little over 60 percent of the U.S. workforce works shifts starting at 8 or 9 a.m. Which leaves a lot of people who work other hours.
> 
> Surely you’ve been out after 5 p.m. and found places open, with workers there? Ever been to a restaurant for dinner, a bar, a gas station or convenience store, ordered a pizza or food or used Uber or Lyft? Do you know any nurses or other people in the medical field who work night shifts in hospitals, teachers who start earlier and get off earlier, policemen or firemen, etc. Ever watched a lie sporting event (or wrestling show) at night or on a weekend? I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


I think his point was the majority do work traditional hours, which everyone seems to agree now that they do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's attractive that's why I think



Having met her in person in 2013, yes. Quite. She looked really good in person.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1787][emoji23]Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *It's a shame that those six people couldn't bring all their alt accounts to the meet and greet.*


Yeah! I wonder what happened to The Legit Lioness and The Legit DMD. I know they weren't really AEW fans, but I haven't seen them in a long while.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, they did meet, then greet then bye I guess


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Using google, a fancy internet tool, I came across statistics that indicate a little over 60 percent of the U.S. workforce works shifts starting at 8 or 9 a.m. Which leaves a lot of people who work other hours.
> 
> Surely you’ve been out after 5 p.m. and found places open, with workers there? Ever been to a restaurant for dinner, a bar, a gas station or convenience store, ordered a pizza or food or used Uber or Lyft? Do you know any nurses or other people in the medical field who work night shifts in hospitals, teachers who start earlier and get off earlier, policemen or firemen, etc. Ever watched a lie sporting event (or wrestling show) at night or on a weekend? I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


60% being a majority by the way. Not sure how valid the data is because I've also seen ranges from 60% to 90% on Google. I guess I could just pick the one that suits me best, like most people that Google things in debates. 

Yes I have seen them working after 5pm. In any case, they're not free at 4:30pm to go and see Tony Khan. So add that onto the already clear majority and that makes my argument stronger. Let's be nice and divide that remaining 40% in half of those that work late and early shifts (not including that more will work later for hospitality and retired/unemployed people). That's 20% added into the low selection of 60%, which is 80%. If that's not a majority to you now, then fuck me sideways! 

Teachers getting off early? In what world does that happen? Leaving at 4:30pm is a good day! I'm well aware of all of those things, but that still makes a 4:30pm meet and greet extremely likely to have a low turnout. Make it 6pm on the other hand...


----------



## Friar Ferguson (10 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Or even Dixie Carter.


Or even Kayden Carter. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> To be fair I was at the TNA tapings over Wrestlemania 24 weekend and everyone was going up to Dixie saying hi and getting photos before the show. She was pretty much unknown then and hadn't appeared on TV at the time


That MILF energy sells.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> That MILF energy sells.


Yep. A lot of people would rather use up their work time for extra free time to go to a Dixie Carter meet and greet before they would ever use it on TK.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I wouldn't go for a meet and greet in general, let alone with TK, but you're all a bunch of bad faith Karens on here. Be sure to throw your used tampons in the bin when you're done!


Wouldn't you be the white knight or Karen here since you're unreasonably annoyed and feeling the need to defend TKs honor against jokes?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> 60% being a majority by the way. Not sure how valid the data is because I've also seen ranges from 60% to 90% on Google. I guess I could just pick the one that suits me best, like most people that Google things in debates.
> 
> Yes I have seen them working after 5pm. In any case, they're not free at 4:30pm to go and see Tony Khan. So add that onto the already clear majority and that makes my argument stronger. Let's be nice and divide that remaining 40% in half of those that work late and early shifts (not including that more will work later for hospitality and retired/unemployed people). That's 20% added into the low selection of 60%, which is 80%. If that's not a majority to you now, then fuck me sideways!
> 
> Teachers getting off early? In what world does that happen? Leaving at 4:30pm is a good day! I'm well aware of all of those things, but that still makes a 4:30pm meet and greet extremely likely to have a low turnout. Make it 6pm on the other hand...


Yes I said it was the majority. There’s also a significant and growing number of people who work ‘flex time’ from home (post COVID) where they have to put in their 40 hours or whatever but have a lot of freedom in how they structure that. And people who work four 10-hour shifts a week, thus three days off, etc.

Bottom line, you me and everybody else knows that if a meet and greet with someone people actually want to see happened on a weekday at 4:30 there would be a big crowd. If Dwayne Johnson was going to be at the Jacksonville stadium at that time on a random Thursday and announced it, you’d find that people would find a way — ones who don’t work at that time, ones who normally do but called in sick or asked off a little early one day or whatever.

Heck, if AEW had announced Jericho or Omega and the Bucks or even CM Punk there would be a large turnout. And a larger turnout than this apparently was for a lot of people on the roster who are popular — Mox and the Acclaimed, etc.

It’s not intellectually honest to argue that only a handful of people showed up for a TK meet and greet because EVERYBODY was working that day. You know that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

sideon said:


> The actual video is even more lame, it's basically a small pack of 18-49yr old men



This video sums it all up.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This video sums it all up.


Love to watch AEW but Tony is really an odd dude. Very weird that he throws a hand behind the one dude's back to tack a picture with him but want touch him, but then shakes his hand anyways.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's attractive that's why I think


As stupid as Dixie was in a business sense, shes clearly 10x more of a people person than TK who comes across like a socially inept goof that doesn't understand personal space boundaries, gets handsy with hugs often, walks around making facial expressions that make you want to slap him as well as not being able to control the volume of his own pubertal teen voice.

I'd want to speak to Dixie 10/10 times over TK. She's just more interesting.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Wouldn't you be the white knight or Karen here since you're unreasonably annoyed and feeling the need to defend TKs honor against jokes?


Who said I was defending his honour though? It's just a common sense observation. Not everything on here has to be tribalistic. If anything I'm criticising him by saying it's stupid to hold a meet and greet at 4:30pm on a Thursday.



Saintpat said:


> Yes I said it was the majority. There’s also a significant and growing number of people who work ‘flex time’ from home (post COVID) where they have to put in their 40 hours or whatever but have a lot of freedom in how they structure that. And people who work four 10-hour shifts a week, thus three days off, etc.
> 
> Bottom line, you me and everybody else knows that if a meet and greet with someone people actually want to see happened on a weekday at 4:30 there would be a big crowd. If Dwayne Johnson was going to be at the Jacksonville stadium at that time on a random Thursday and announced it, you’d find that people would find a way — ones who don’t work at that time, ones who normally do but called in sick or asked off a little early one day or whatever.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is actually. In fact, it's common sense. To argue against that is quite frankly like this...










Yes you'd have a bigger crowd for someone that is an on screen act in general, but people won't use up annual leave to meet a wrestler, especially as you get so little of it in the US.

I wouldn't pay to meet any wrestler quite frankly, so it makes no difference who it is.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Who said I was defending his honour though? It's just a common sense observation. Not everything on here has to be tribalistic. If anything I'm criticising him by saying it's stupid to hold a meet and greet at 4:30pm on a Thursday.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is actually. In fact, it's common sense. To argue against that is quite frankly like this...
> ...


So if there would be a bigger crowd for an on screen act, then the idea that this no-turnout is about people having to work is bunk. Because if people wanted to be there they’d find a way.

Don’t know about your work environment but everywhere I’ve ever worked — and this is true for most people I know — you aren’t tied to a ball and chain from 9 to 5 every single day even if you’re a shift-worker. You can say, ‘hey boss, my nephew has a ballgame and I’d like to take off a bit early Thursday’ or whatever and usually they’ll work with you — maybe you put in a couple extra hours on Wednesday or Friday to even it out, but there’s always wiggle room to attend something you want to attend.

Across the country, for instance, tens of thousands of people go to afternoon Major League Baseball games on Thursdays (getaway day … most series have an early game on that day so one or both teams can travel to another city to play on Friday night). Given the cost of attending one of these, I think we can safely presume they are not all unemployed … but somehow they find a way to go.

In short, if Tony was someone people wanted to see they’d find a way to be at that. Maybe some couldn’t work it out but a lot could. Let’s not act like (and this is where it’s intellectually dishonest) there were hundreds of people who wanted to go to Khan’s meet and greet but they simply could not find a way to get off work and that’s the reason no one was there.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> So if there would be a bigger crowd for an on screen act, then the idea that this no-turnout is about people having to work is bunk. Because if people wanted to be there they’d find a way.
> 
> Don’t know about your work environment but everywhere I’ve ever worked — and this is true for most people I know — you aren’t tied to a ball and chain from 9 to 5 every single day even if you’re a shift-worker. You can say, ‘hey boss, my nephew has a ballgame and I’d like to take off a bit early Thursday’ or whatever and usually they’ll work with you — maybe you put in a couple extra hours on Wednesday or Friday to even it out, but there’s always wiggle room to attend something you want to attend.
> 
> ...


The key word is bigger, not big. 

Again, YOU experience that. Also tens of thousands? That's not a lot really for a whole country, where data shows that a minimum of 60% of the population have these types of workshifts.

We've tried the Google evidence. Didn't work. I've challenged you to go out for a drive around 5-7pm to see for yourself. You'd rather not.

Again, YOU have experienced these things, but professional roles don't let you bugger off to meet someone from the telly. Low skilled casual work might.

There's not much more I can say on the matter.

You're too blinded by your hatred of Tony Khan to even make sense. You'd probably argue that rain falls up and snow is hot if it meant having a go at Tony Khan or AEW.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> The key word is bigger, not big.
> 
> Again, YOU experience that. Also tens of thousands? That's not a lot really for a whole country, where data shows that a minimum of 60% of the population have these types of workshifts.
> 
> ...


That tens of thousands on many weeks is hundreds of thousands — depends on how many afternoon games there are each week. If there are 25,000 at a Cubs game and 30,000 at a Cardinals game and eight other games like that on a given Thursday, that adds up. I’m not going to go through the entire MLB schedule but I would wager we get into way more than a million attendees of day games on weekdays across the league over the course of a season (April-September basically).

You act like 40 percent of the workforce is an anomaly. We’re probably trending more toward 50/50 than the other way as COVID changed things and a lot more people work at home.

Most bosses will be accommodating if you’re a good employee. Want to get away early on a Friday here or there to get a start on a weekend getaway and they’ll probably work with you. My experience is not some kind of unicorn thing.

Maybe you punch a 9 to 5 clock and by-gawd there’s no flexibility whatsoever but I don’t think that’s the norm. There’s almost always some flexibility involved. I think you’re trying to find excuses for why nobody came to meet Tony Khan and the answer is nobody cared enough to meet him to make it so they could.

You can hate Tony Khan or love him (I neither hate nor love him but I think he’s a terrible booker and manager and also a goofball, but I don’t harbor hatred in my heart for him, lol) and still come to the conclusion that nobody was there because nobody wanted to meet him. Because the fact is, hardly anyone showed up and no matter how you parse that, it’s absolute fact that this was a dud.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> That tens of thousands on many weeks is hundreds of thousands — depends on how many afternoon games there are each week. If there are 25,000 at a Cubs game and 30,000 at a Cardinals game and eight other games like that on a given Thursday, that adds up. I’m not going to go through the entire MLB schedule but I would wager we get into way more than a million attendees of day games on weekdays across the league over the course of a season (April-September basically).
> 
> You act like 40 percent of the workforce is an anomaly. We’re probably trending more toward 50/50 than the other way as COVID changed things and a lot more people work at home.
> 
> ...


Okay, let's try another approach here.










What are all of these people doing between these times @Saintpat, going for a city centre tea party?

As for that 40%, it's definitely nowhere near as big as that. 10% is a more conservative estimate when you triangulate all of the University of Page 1 of Google data.

I'm also assuming those games are announced well in advance too?


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

You guys are arguing over the dumbest shit.

If people really wanted to meet TK, they'd have moved heaven and earth to be there. Prior arrangements would have been made so they didn't miss it.

The fact is, nobody gives a fuck about that weirdo enough to want to see him in person.

If you're in this thread, acting out and arguing with others trying to clutch at straws like 'rush hour traffic' as to why nobody wanted to see TK..

He's not a draw, he's not interesting, he's actually annoying as fuck and most people see this.

Then you have serious issues and need help.

For fuck sake it's TK, stop trying to suck him off every chance you get online. Jesus fucking christ. Some of you are WAY too invested in that dork.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

ForceOfNature said:


> You guys are arguing over the dumbest shit.
> 
> If people really wanted to meet TK, they'd have moved heaven and earth to be there. Prior arrangements would have been made so they didn't miss it.
> 
> ...


Are any of you actually reading what I'm saying or just guessing? It's like arguing with Twitter trolls.

I never said that people wanted to meet him. My point is that it's a dumb move to book it at 4:30 anyway. Although you're all programmed to assume the worst in anything, the guy's not even an on screen character for crying out loud. Of course people aren't going to come to meet someone that they only hear about backstage.

If he'd placed it later on, he would have had more - though I still wouldn't hold my breath either.

There's no common sense on here. Don't say that someone's argument is stupid if you haven't bothered to read it in the first place.

Between the guy arguing that most people work odd shift patterns, despite overwhelming evidence otherwise and another who's skim-read a few words and made up his own argument, I really wonder if watching wrestling instead of learning things was a wise move for you both.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Okay, let's try another approach here.
> 
> View attachment 136423
> 
> ...


So is it your contention that 90% of the cars in Jacksonville are on the road going to or from work at that time?

On my off days I’m usually still driving during that time going to do something. I know, you think my experience is completely unique to the universe but I’m betting SOME of those cars aren’t going to or from work.

The morning is a peak time even for people not going to work because a lot of it is parents dropping off kids for school. If you’ve lived in a relatively big city — I moved from Nashville recently — the difference in morning traffic when school is out is very noticeable. In fact, if someone is on the road at 7 they probably aren’t working til 6 if they have normal shifts, so there’s a window there that’s not just 8-5.

Parse it any way you want, but it’s absolutely indisputable that more than a handful of people could have gone to Tony Khan’s meet and greet if it was important for them to do so. You know it whether you want to admit it or not. This was an epic fail.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Okay, let's try another approach here.
> 
> View attachment 136423
> 
> ...


According to the easy-to-read tables in this government study, only 53 percent of people in the workforce are working at 4 p.m. 









Table A-4. Percent of employed persons working on their main job on days they worked by occupation and hour of day







www.bls.gov





How you get from that to only 10% of people don’t work 9-5, I don’t know. But that’s from a study and not just conjecture or ‘here’s my experience.’


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> So is it your contention that 90% of the cars in Jacksonville are on the road going to or from work at that time?
> 
> On my off days I’m usually still driving during that time going to do something. I know, you think my experience is completely unique to the universe but I’m betting SOME of those cars aren’t going to or from work.
> 
> ...


So everyone on their day off happens to be conveniently travelling at that time every single day between Monday to Friday. And you don't conclude that this might be a little thing called rush hour, where people ordinarily return from work in the evening? 

Mate, there are no words at this point.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can we get back to ridiculing the awkward but legendary enigma that is Tony Khan please?


I do wish to point out I'm not a 9-5er though. Not that I would go to a Tony Khan meet and greet unless he was willing to share his coke and weed. Always wanted to know how high quality of drugs a billionaire can acquire.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> According to the easy-to-read tables in this government study, only 53 percent of people in the workforce are working at 4 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) How large is the sample size for this survey.
2) Why is it much lower than all other studies?
3) That's still a majority.
4) How long would it take them to arrive? Five seconds by tapping their feet together and reading and enchantment? In their work clothes too?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> 1) How large is the sample size for this survey.
> 2) Why is it much lower than all other studies?
> 3) That's still a majority.
> 4) How long would it take them to arrive? Five seconds by tapping their feet together and reading and enchantment? In their work clothes too?


1) Read the study. I’m sure the Bureau of Labor Statistics, a government entity whose very job it is to track things like this, didn’t do a straw poll of 100 people lol. If you find a study that involved a bigger sample size, please post it.

2) I have no idea. Ask the BLS. Maybe because it has a bigger sample size?

3) A slim majority.

4) It depends on where they’re coming from. Most people at work don’t wear hazmat suits or uniforms so I suspect like most people in the workforce they wear the same kind of clothes they might wear elsewhere.

You’ve already admitted a bigger name would have drawn more people regardless of what you think job hours are for however many people, so all of this is moot. If they wanted to meet Tony, more people would have shown up.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Atleast you tried Tony.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So everyone on their day off happens to be conveniently travelling at that time every single day between Monday to Friday. And you don't conclude that this might be a little thing called rush hour, where people ordinarily return from work in the evening?
> 
> Mate, there are no words at this point.


There are no words because your reading comprehension skills are lacking.

I said at least SOME of those people aren’t going to work. Not EVERYONE. But you want a strawman so you build one. Just don’t misrepresent what I posted to do it.

Yes, again, the majority of people in evening rush hour are returning from school. Same as morning. But not ALL. Some are dropping their kids off at school in the morning and some are picking them up after school in the late afternoon/evening (not every kid leaves when the bell rings — most extracurricular activities like sports and band have practices after school and those kids have to be picked up too.

Give it up man. Tony can’t draw flies to a ‘free’ meet and greet. That’s the only fact that matters here.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Welp, 57% of the U.S. workforce has flexible hours that allow them to vary the times they start and stop working.









Job Flexibilities and Work Schedules Summary







www.bls.gov





A whopping 0% of those people used that flexibility to go see Tony Khan, lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Who said I was defending his honour though? It's just a common sense observation. Not everything on here has to be tribalistic. If anything I'm criticising him by saying it's stupid to hold a meet and greet at 4:30pm on a Thursday.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is actually. In fact, it's common sense. To argue against that is quite frankly like this...
> ...



You actually think people wouldn't find a way to get out of work early or take a day off to meet The fuckin Rock? LMAO


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> *There are no words because your reading comprehension skills are lacking.*
> 
> I said at least SOME of those people aren’t going to work. Not EVERYONE. But you want a strawman so you build one. Just don’t misrepresent what I posted to do it.
> 
> ...


Your lack of inference and cross referencing shows that retrieval is all that you are capable of. It's like an 8 year old trying to argue with a PhD professor here. For example, did you ever ask yourself why the data dropped between 4pm and 5pm?

DURR, ME FOUND DATA ON GOOGLE TO PROVE ME WRITE! TONY KHAN BAD! ME NO WORK 9-5, NO ONE ELSE DOES EITHER! WHAT DOES MAJORITY MEAN? WHY IS DARE TRA-THICK EVERYWHERE AT 6PM! IT'S UR FOWLT TONY KHAN! DURRR!

Now you're trying to mix it with the school run too. I'm crying in laughter now! Seriously, go out in your car and look around for yourself. These people will be wearing suits, not hauling their kids around. Or maybe go to the station. What will you tell me next, that the children are stuffed in their backpacks and briefcases? Considering schools seem to finish between 3:00-3:30pm in Florida, I highly doubt that they're still out an hour to two hours later. School runs in my area are finished by 4!

Honestly! You are not in the real world my friend! Not at all!



RainmakerV2 said:


> You actually think people wouldn't find a way to get out of work early or take a day off to meet The fuckin Rock? LMAO


This is besides the point here. This bloke thinks that rush hour is imaginary. It doesn't matter if it's Tony Khan or Krusty the fucking clown, most people are working or collecting their kids shortly prior to this time.



Saintpat said:


> Welp, 57% of the U.S. workforce has flexible hours that allow them to vary the times they start and stop working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flexible scheduling does not mean changing your schedule for one day with short notice to see a celebrity. It could be The Rock or the Queen of Shiba, you generally can't do that with a day's notice.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread has become a fascinating read.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Your lack of inference and cross referencing shows that retrieval is all that you are capable of. It's like an 8 year old trying to argue with a PhD professor here.
> 
> DURR, ME FOUND DATA ON GOOGLE TO PROVE ME WRITE! TONY KHAN BAD! ME NO WORK 9-5, NO ONE ELSE DOES EITHER! WHAT DOES MAJORITY MEAN? WHY IS DARE TRA-THICK EVERYWHERE AT 6PM! IT'S UR FOWLT TONY KHAN! DURRR!
> 
> ...


Actually you’re the one who wanted to see where I was getting the idea that more than 10% of the workforce wasn’t 9-5. I supplied it. You didn’t want to accept it, apparently, but you asked for it and got it.

I never said there’s no such thing as rush hour, which you well know.

You seem to have a warped idea of what the workforce is. Do you know construction workers don’t wear suits and take briefcases to work? Do you think the majority of working people in the U.S. work white collar jobs? But those people count too — maybe not in your world, but they aren’t all office drones out there. It’s quite a variety.

If you leave your house at 7 a.m., you can stop and get gas at a store that is open and has employees working. You can pull through a drive-thru that has people who have been on shift for a while already making your breakfast. If there’s a real slowdown in traffic, it may be because of road work, being done by … workers. Or maybe there’s a wreck and a cop is responding. Etc., etc. And when you go out on the weekend, you probably pass hundreds of workplaces (stores and restaurants and whatnot) and do things that … have people working who aren’t M-F 9-5.

You guaranteed know all this. Yet the only reason nobody wanted to see Tony Khan is because they were all wearing their nice suits with their briefcases tucked in under their desks and they’re tapping away on their keyboards.

BTW, if you’re typing all this while at work on your 9-5 job, they’re not getting their money’s worth. Me? I don’t start til later and I work from home about 90% of the time these days. 

LOL.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Top 10 reasons people who REALLY wanted to go meet Tony Khan didn’t do so:

1. They had to work.

2. Stuck in traffic.

3. Sick that day.

4. Picking up kids from school.

5. Don’t have a driver’s license and Uber app wasn’t working.

6. Couldn’t afford a Rampage ticket required to attend.

7. Seen Rampage before and wouldn’t go if it were free.

8. Protesting CM Punk suspension.

9. Have you ever seen Tony Khan?

10. Busy typing up excuses on WF for why people didn’t go when if it were held an hour later there would have been a massive turnout.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Actually you’re the one who wanted to see where I was getting the idea that more than 10% of the workforce wasn’t 9-5. I supplied it. You didn’t want to accept it, apparently, but you asked for it and got it.
> 
> I never said there’s no such thing as rush hour, which you well know.
> 
> ...


No, I said 10% was a conservative estimate.

You actually said that several times. A couple of posts ago, you dismissed it as being people going about and doing recreational activities and collecting their kids - despite the school run being an hour and a half earlier.

Regardless of if they wear hard hats, they still won't be building in residential areas at 6 in the morning, so common sense dictates that they cannot start before 8am, meaning that the earliest they could leave it 4pm. Unless they work in the city centre and turn up covered in concrete, they won't make it! It's not a case of office drones, it's highly skilled workers. A level up from shovelling shit.

Most shops won't open before 9am, so not quite. Again, these are not anywhere near a majority of workers. You data shows that very clearly. By the same merit, they will still be there at 10pm as well, so does that mean the majority of workers work evening shifts too?

I'm on holiday, so don't try that one! Flight cancellations are a bitch! It's also after 6pm here.

Whether or not anyone wants to see Khan is another thing, but the fact that you're so blind to the working world is concerning and hence you're likely not in any organisational capacity.

Again, go and stand at a station at 6pm and tell me what you see compared to 4pm.

Top tip, don't forget to divide your percentages by the details mentioned afterwards. It's definitely not 57% if you read it and calculate it properly. Your data is also based on only 10,000 self-supplying respondents, which is not a credible basis for the whole population. In essence, your 57% (which it isn't) is only 5,700 people. That's obviously most Americans!

If you're not sure, check their own admission:



> Reliability of the estimates
> 
> Statistics based on the ATUS Leave and Job Flexibilities Module are subject to
> both sampling and nonsampling error. When a sample, rather than the entire
> ...


The best they can hope for is 90% accuracy. Oh dear!

Thank you and good night!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Always wanted to know how high quality of drugs a billionaire can acquire.


Big Swole is his dealer. 



Saintpat said:


> 6. Couldn’t afford a Rampage ticket required to attend.


Seat filling tickets are like $2 😉


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Big Swole is his dealer.
> 
> 
> Seat filling tickets are like $2 😉



But the gas to get there and back was like $25. 😆


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> But the gas to get there and back was like $25. 😆


Even if the gas was paid, free concessions and the ticket was free, not worth the most valuable commodity in life: time.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No, I said 10% was a conservative estimate.
> 
> You actually said that several times. A couple of posts ago, you dismissed it as being people going about and doing recreational activities and collecting their kids - despite the school run being an hour and a half earlier.
> 
> ...


So are you vacationing in the UK but live in the U.S.? Seems like you probably have no idea what work situations are like here.

Yes construction workers start early, much earlier than office jobs. You’ve obviously never been around a neighborhood where there is roofing or building being done (in the U.S. at least) or you’d know this. So do road workers and such. And many shops are open early — gas stations, restaurants that serve breakfast and a host of other places.

You either know all this or you should before talking about it. If Taylor Swift announced a free meet and greet tomorrow at 4:30 all of your excuses would go out the window and thousands of people would show up. But for Tony Khan, not so much. That’s all that matters here.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Big Swole is his dealer.
> 
> 
> Seat filling tickets are like $2 😉


I’ll have you know Rampage tickets this week are going for a full $8 on Stubhub. Inflation is a bitch.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> So are you vacationing in the UK but live in the U.S.? Seems like you probably have no idea what work situations are like here.
> 
> Yes construction workers start early, much earlier than office jobs. You’ve obviously never been around a neighborhood where there is roofing or building being done (in the U.S. at least) or you’d know this. So do road workers and such. And many shops are open early — gas stations, restaurants that serve breakfast and a host of other places.
> 
> You either know all this or you should before talking about it. If Taylor Swift announced a free meet and greet tomorrow at 4:30 all of your excuses would go out the window and thousands of people would show up. But for Tony Khan, not so much. That’s all that matters here.


You don't need to be in the US to be able to know that people don't spend their whole afternoons performing a staged rush hour to fool foreigners, North Korea style. If I were to go by what you're saying, you're a nation of workshy manual labourers and hospitality staff.

Funnily enough, I just had roofers a few weeks ago. The lazy gits spend their whole time drinking tea and chatting. They didn't leave in time for a 4:30 meet with anyone though.

Yes, that would probably work with Taylor Swift as all of the teenage girls would have finished school by then.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> I’ll have you know Rampage tickets this week are going for a full $8 on Stubhub. Inflation is a bitch.


Damn, that's less than any other indie fed charges. I think the indie rasslin show at my local high school gym was about $12. Probably a better value too.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You don't need to be in the US to be able to know that people don't spend their whole afternoons performing a staged rush hour to fool foreigners, North Korea style. If I were to go by what you're saying, you're a nation of workshy manual labourers and hospitality staff.
> 
> Funnily enough, I just had roofers a few weeks ago. The lazy gits spend their whole time drinking tea and chatting. They didn't leave in time for a 4:30 meet with anyone though.
> 
> Yes, that would probably work with Taylor Swift as all of the teenage girls would have finished school by then.


So you’ve been talking out your ass the whole time on U.S. workforce trends while living in a nation where 60% of the UK is on the dole in some form or other? Tony should do his meet and greet there during the day to give all the people who don’t work a chance to meet him, haha.

Enough of this. Pip-pip and cheerio my friend.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> So you’ve been talking out your ass the whole time on U.S. workforce trends while living in a nation where 60% of the UK is on the dole in some form or other? Tony should do his meet and greet there during the day to give all the people who don’t work a chance to meet him, haha.
> 
> Enough of this. Pip-pip and cheerio my friend.


60% on the dole? You couldn't sound more stupid if you tried! Statistically, we're pretty much neck and neck, which explains why all of your mates are free in the day time then!

Jeez, you've really lowered the bar for my view of American intelligence.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> 60% on the dole? You couldn't sound more stupid if you tried! Statistically, we're pretty much neck and neck, which explains why all of your mates are free in the day time then!
> 
> Jeez, you've really lowered the bar for my view of American intelligence.


I guess it’s 60% of households have someone receiving government assistance, depending on where you get your figures, so we quibble over terms. 

According to the UK government website, only 51% of families (that’s a majority, to remind you) actually receive government assistance. You can scroll down a bit and read the very first paragraph:









State support


In the 3 years to March 2021, white British families were the most likely to receive a type of state support.




www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk





Now you’ll post something about me providing statistics, which I did so you could see for yourself after questioning them. The UK has long been a welfare state.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> I guess it’s 60% of households have someone receiving government assistance, depending on where you get your figures, so we quibble over terms.
> 
> According to the UK government website, only 51% of families (that’s a majority, to remind you) actually receive government assistance. You can scroll down a bit and read the very first paragraph:
> 
> ...


You do realise that state support include extra funding for children in schools and tax credits too? It doesn't mean they're on the dole. Working families are entitled to this...

If you'd actually read the rest of that bullet point (like you didn't the last few times), you'll notice this includes receiving a pension too. Sorry, but that's a massive own goal. 

Still, thanks for admitting that I was right by acknowledging what majority means. Nice one!

The difference here is that you don't understand our system, whereas everyone and their dog knows about America's work habits.

As much as things have gone down hill since Brexit, we don't leave people to die in the streets for not having their credit card, like in America.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You do realise that state support include extra funding for children in schools and tax credits too? It doesn't mean they're on the dole. Working families are entitled to this...
> 
> If you'd actually read the rest of that bullet point (like you didn't the last few times), you'll notice this includes receiving a pension too. Sorry, but that's a massive own goal.
> 
> ...


You have no clue about America, which is obvious from your many posts. Anyone who wanted to go see Tony Khan could have found a way to do it. In fact, they did … all five of them.

The UK is a welfare state. Perhaps the next Prime Minister will fix that. Or the one after next, which should be a few months later, haha.

Pip-pip and cheerio, old chap. Enjoy your tea and crumpets.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> You have no clue about America, which is obvious from your many posts. Anyone who wanted to go see Tony Khan could have found a way to do it. In fact, they did … all five of them.
> 
> The UK is a welfare state. Perhaps the next Prime Minister will fix that. Or the one after next, which should be a few months later, haha.
> 
> Pip-pip and cheerio, old chap. Enjoy your tea and crumpets.


Whatever you say! You might actually learn about the rest of the world if you don't "keep it in the family" as much out there. If you know what I mean!

Yes, our system's a mess, mainly because they decided to turn our country into America-Lite. No thanks!

Still, at least we don't storm our Government buildings and murder people when someone loses an election.

P.s. Are you still moaning about TK? We left that hours ago! Talk about rent free!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Top 10 reasons people who REALLY wanted to go meet Tony Khan didn’t do so:
> 
> 1. They had to work.
> 
> ...


 Honestly number 10 should have been number 1.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Saintpat said:


> You have no clue about America, which is obvious from your many posts. Anyone who wanted to go see Tony Khan could have found a way to do it. In fact, they did … all five of them.
> 
> The UK is a welfare state. Perhaps the next Prime Minister will fix that. Or the one after next, which should be a few months later, haha.
> 
> Pip-pip and cheerio, old chap. Enjoy your tea and crumpets.


Yo Saintpat, it looks like we got a TK mark (Something1990) making his top 10 excuses as to why nobody met him at his own meet and greet, and dancing on the topic of U.S. Workforce.

Like one poster said, Dixie Carter looks more like a people person, which is true. She looks a lot more attractive and better looking than TK, who doesn’t even look good even in certain angles. TK looks like an incel who probably couldn’t even get laid at all, and probably never even saw a juicy golden nectar.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You don't need to be in the US to be able to know that people don't spend their whole afternoons performing a staged rush hour to fool foreigners, North Korea style. If I were to go by what you're saying, you're a nation of workshy manual labourers and hospitality staff.
> 
> Funnily enough, I just had roofers a few weeks ago. The lazy gits spend their whole time drinking tea and chatting. They didn't leave in time for a 4:30 meet with anyone though.
> 
> Yes, that would probably work with Taylor Swift as all of the teenage girls would have finished school by then.


Studies have shown that only 19% of Taylor Swift's audience is between the ages of 13-17 and primarily(approximately 65%) consists of people aged 18-34.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Studies have shown that only 19% of Taylor Swift's audience is between the ages of 13-17 and primarily(approximately 65%) consists of people aged 18-34.


Taylor is the Demo Queen.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Studies have shown that only 19% of Taylor Swift's audience is between the ages of 13-17 and primarily(approximately 65%) consists of people aged 18-34.


That's probably because those teenagers from ten years ago grew up, so that figures. 



Brandon Iron said:


> Yo Saintpat, it looks like we got a TK mark (Something1990) making his top 10 excuses as to why nobody met him at his own meet and greet, and dancing on the topic of U.S. Workforce.
> 
> Like one poster said, Dixie Carter looks more like a people person, which is true. She looks a lot more attractive and better looking than TK, who doesn’t even look good even in certain angles. TK looks like an incel who probably couldn’t even get laid at all, and probably never even saw a juicy golden nectar.


Seriously, how many times do I need to acknowledge that not many people will be interested in meeting him? You lot really only read what you want to. It's no wonder this place has a reputation...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Who said I was defending his honour though? It's just a common sense observation. Not everything on here has to be tribalistic. If anything I'm criticising him by saying it's stupid to hold a meet and greet at 4:30pm on a Thursday.


When AEW or WWE are on the west coast those events doors open at like 3 or 3:30. So folk ain't opposed to calling off for wrestling related shit. So you have a point in 4:30 not being ideal, but it falls apart because if folk are super willing to call off to do shit they want to do.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

ForceOfNature said:


> As stupid as Dixie was in a business sense, shes clearly 10x more of a people person than TK who comes across like a socially inept goof that doesn't understand personal space boundaries, gets handsy with hugs often, walks around making facial expressions that make you want to slap him as well as not being able to control the volume of his own pubertal teen voice.
> 
> I'd want to speak to Dixie 10/10 times over TK. She's just more interesting.


Dixie was on the radio here in Dallas years ago when TNA had a PPV here, and she sounded like a very professional business woman. She was joking with the hosts, answering every question coherently, and seemed very down to earth. I don't think Tony has a mental disorder, I just think that he's never been around people who kept it real with him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That's probably because those teenagers from ten years ago grew up, so that figures.


More than likely, but it's still a massive misrepresentation of that fanbase to call them teenagers just to perpetuate a narrative. If you're going to make comparisons at least do some homework or else you undermine your argument.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Wolf Mark said:


> Is that DammitChrist


Apparently, I see that guy reacting bad to my comments, and thumbing up comments that are against me lol.

But back on point, nobody's gonna use up their work time to go see a guy like TK who has no personal space boundaries, no basic and advanced people skills, has a tendency to get inappropriate with women, and it doesn't take much to see the guy comes across as a potential creepazoid.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Brandon Iron said:


> Apparently, I see that guy reacting bad to my comments, and thumbing up comments that are against me lol.
> 
> But back on point, nobody's gonna use up their work time to go see a guy like TK who has no personal space boundaries, no basic and advanced people skills, has a tendency to get *inappropriate with women*, and it doesn't take much to see the guy comes across as a potential creepazoid.


I’m not really up to date on this. Can you give examples that show him he’s inappropriate with women?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> When AEW or WWE are on the west coast those events doors open at like 3 or 3:30. So folk ain't opposed to calling off for wrestling related shit. *So you have a point in 4:30 not being ideal*, but it falls apart because if folk are super willing to call off to do shit they want to do.


That's essentially what I was arguing all along. If WWE manage...great I guess. But like you say, it's not a good idea for a time.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

This thread is very embarrassing. Although I'm sort of glad no one showed up to the meet and greet. Tony seems like a nice enough guy for a billionaire, but he's not the star of the show. Like would WWE fans really want to go to a meet and greet to see Nick Khan? It's just silly.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If a Tony Khan meet-and-greet falls in the forest and there’s no one there to see it, did it make a sound?


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Saintpat said:


> If a Tony Khan meet-and-greet falls in the forest and there’s no one there to see it, did it make a sound?


No of course not. Nobody would've noticed.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Bananas said:


> This thread is very embarrassing. Although I'm sort of glad no one showed up to the meet and greet. Tony seems like a nice enough guy for a billionaire, but he's not the star of the show. Like would WWE fans really want to go to a meet and greet to see Nick Khan? It's just silly.


Stephanie would get more attention than Nick. Also, Tony Chimel works at Trader’s Joe now. He would have lines and lines of people too.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Bagelalmond said:


> Stephanie would get more attention than Nick. Also, Tony Chimel works at Trader’s Joe now. He would have lines and lines of people too.


Agreed. Stephanie McMahon and Tony Chimel would no doubt get a lot of people lining up to go see them, because they're well known enough to many fans.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Brandon Iron said:


> Agreed. Stephanie McMahon and Tony Chimel would no doubt get a lot of people lining up to go see them, because they're well known enough to many fans.


I remember John Cena being stalked weekly by some famous YouTuber/Social Media guy named Mo Deen. He even told everybody he knew where he was going to before he found him.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Bagelalmond said:


> I remember John Cena being stalked weekly by some famous YouTuber/Social Media guy named Mo Deen. He even told everybody he knew where he was going to before he found him.


Wow. Bigger household names tend to have a large following, so you never know who is good and who is bad among fans.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Brandon Iron said:


> Wow. Bigger household names tend to have a large following, so you never know who is good and who is bad among fans.


Unfortunately, only person bigger than John is The Rock. No one in current WWE has surpassed John Cena’s popularity yet. Maybe Seth Rollins will get there one day. He’s the best on the entire RAW roster right now.


----------



## Brandon Iron (4 mo ago)

Bagelalmond said:


> Unfortunately, only person bigger than John is The Rock. No one in current WWE has surpassed John Cena’s popularity yet. Maybe Seth Rollins will get there one day. He’s the best on the entire RAW roster right now.


That's true too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Bagelalmond said:


> Unfortunately, only person bigger than John is The Rock. No one in current WWE has surpassed John Cena’s popularity yet. Maybe Seth Rollins will get there one day. He’s the best on the entire RAW roster right now.


 It's still a large hill to climb to reach Cena's level of popularity. Wrestling isn't reaching the same number of people as it used to so connecting with the masses is inherently more difficult to do even if you are someone with a propensity for connecting with people. Rollins so isn't someone who seems to want to relentlessly represent the company in the way that a guy like Cena did which also limits the potential to connect to the masses.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony seems to have a lot of people who almost worship him online and think he's the amazing human being that is doing incredible things...but even then I just dont see why anyone would be excited about a Tony Khan meet and greet... Like whats the appeal in that?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brandon Iron said:


> Agreed. Stephanie McMahon and Tony Chimel would no doubt get a lot of people lining up to go see them, because they're well known enough to many fans.


Stephanie McMahon 100% would. 

Tony Chimel would get people to see him if he was at a convention that already drew in a bunch of visitors. Like you give the guy $20 and get a video of him announcing your name like you're a wrestling? He's gonna make a few bucks. Now if Tony Chimel is THE headliner at something he's not drawing anybody to that.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

If Vinny Mac was to do this with 12 hours notice any location would be packed!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

sideon said:


> The actual video is even more lame, it's basically a small pack of 18-49yr old men


Whys Tony fake put his arm around dudes? Thats so awkward? I know we live in a culture now where if you look at a woman wrong you get accused of rape, but I cant see any of Tonys cult accusing him of rape for hugging them.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It's been tragic trying to see him get himself over.


----------

